# AWSOME DEAL!  Lowrance X111C   $1299.99



## ThunderBuck (Nov 3, 2006)

Boater's World in Smyrna has the Lowrance X111C for only $1299.99 reduced from $2499.99

here is there info:

Boater's World 
2451 Cobb Pkwy. 
Smyrna, Ga. 30080
Ph. 770-541-6580

1 mile north of 285 on the right behind the OLIVE GARDEN and next to D.Geller and Son.


----------



## ThunderBuck (Nov 3, 2006)

bump


----------



## huntnnut (Nov 3, 2006)

That is a good deal and although not noted on their website, it also includes the 50/200 KHZ dual frequency tranducer, or at least that's what I was told over the phone.

http://www.boatersworld.com/product/319392908.htm?bct=t251412


----------

